# immediate miscarriage questions



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

I started bleeding Tues. and went in for an ultrasound - the doctor said it looked like the pregnancy stopped at about 6 1/2 weeks, but sometimes our bodies don't figure it out for a while and keep plugging along. So I was about 13 weeks before I started bleeding.

I've had very light bleeding and mild contraction like feelings for the past 2 days, then just about an hour or two ago the cramping got much stronger and pretty painful. Still though, I'm hardly bleeding on a pad at all, but whenever I sit down on the toilet to go to the bathroom than I start to bleed - not gushing, but a moderate amount I guess. Anyone else have this happen? Is it just the beginning, or is there something I should be doing? Also, I've been getting a headache every day since the bleeding started - do you think that's normal/okay? Also an achey back, but no flu symptoms.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

xo - Kelly


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

kel, I'm so sorry about your loss. A few months ago I had a miscarriage at six weeks, so all I can really tell you about is my own experience. I started spotting on a Wednesday, but did not really start serious bleeding until Friday. For 4 days I passed solid things. During that time I had cramps on and off, a backache, just like you described. I would often passed more when sitting on the toilet. After that I bled like a heavy period for 2 weeks.

Be sure to call your doctor if you start running a fever, soak more than a pad an hour, or have any serious pain.

Good luck.


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Kel - I'm so sorry you have to go through this.

Everything Corriander said I will confirm. My miscarriages took about 10 days each, often starting light and getting worse as it went on until I passed a final big clot ( or something) at the end.

With one mc I spent a lot of time lying around and had a lot of heavy "flooding" bleeding that was rather scary, but not dangerous. The most recent mc I was camping in the Adirondacks - I kept hiking and moving about and was physically fine though I felt emotionally terrible.

Huggs to you.
MM


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Kel, I am very sorry for your loss. I also lost my baby at about 6 weeks but did not start spotting until about 10 weeks. It was mild at first and using the toilet was always heavier. I had 2 bad days of cramping and clots and passed the baby. Then for the next week I felt crampy and relied on motrin for the pain. There was bleeding for a total of 2 weeks. My OB checked me out at about 1 1/2 weeks because I was feeling so bad. She felt I should just give it more time and rely on motrin since it was working for me.

My prior m/c was much less painful and the bleeding was for about 10 days. Each is different and most just need time for your body to deal with the loss.

Take good care of yourself during this time. Try not to be too active as that really affected my back and recovery time. Keep taking your vitamins as this helps to replenish your body.

Again, sorry for your loss.

Robin


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

Hugs to you, Kel!

I completely understand what you're going through. I just had my second m/c 28 days ago. Both times, I had cramping and lower back pain with the bleeding. I spotted from 1 to 5 days before passing the placenta and then continued to bleed for almost two weeks. You may experience a rythmic cramping just before you pass the placenta. This happened with me the first time (I was further along).

I don't know if you have been through birth yet, but when I was in labor, I had the lower back pain and cramping too. Both m/c were the same type of pain, just less severe. I found that I passed most everything in one day and then not much until about 5 days later - then another clump and that was it.

I hope you are taking care of yourself physically and emotionally. I tend to camp out alone in my bed as much as possible for the first week. Warning...I didn't give myself enough time to recuperate this last m/c and the emotions hit me hard two days before my period (just got it today).

Take it easy & good luck to you.
Dawn


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

I have 3 kids, and some of the cramps today definitely felt similar to contractions during early labor, except a little more painful/crampy. I guess I just thought that once I started having bad cramps that the blood flow would increase, and it did somewhat, but it's still not really heavy. Anyway, the cramping has eased off again for now, so I'll just wait it out. Thanks for all the help.

xo - Kelly


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Kel, so sorry about your loss. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{ Kelly }}}
No advice, but wanted to give you some hugs. I have been there too many times, it sucks! I hope the physical closure will happen fast and smoothly. Sending healing vibes your way!

Karen


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 6, 2001)

My miscarriage was different from what you're experiencing as I needed medical intervention but I just wanted to tell you that I am so very sorry you're having to go through this.







s to you.


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, for a quick update - at about 4pm yesterday the bleeding got extremely heavy, and the pain intense. The midwife had said to go into the nearest ER if I soaked more than a pad an hr., but I knew that others on this list said more like a pad an hr. for several hrs. I was in the shower and on the toilet much of the time, but the blood was just streaming, and it would have soaked at least 4 or 5 pads in that hour. Plus I was getting shakey and was home alone with my 3 little kids, so I had a friend come get me and take me in to the hospital. I'm glad I went in because by the time we got there I was pretty dizzy and in a lot of pain with no slowing of the bleeding. They were really nice there so it was a positive experience all in all. I got an iv, some pain meds, and a pelvic, and passed a bunch of huge clots while I was there - stayed for a couple hrs. and the doctor said I could go home, that it wasn't over, but it looked like I was over the hump. So here I am, and thanks so much to everyone for all your help and thoughtful words!!

xoxo - Kelly


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss......I'm also glad you were able to go to the hospital just to make sure everything was ok! You have a great friend to take you


----------

